# Penn Tuna Sticks



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i have 2 Penn Tuna sticks that the reel seats have broken loose. can they be fixed or is it better to trash them. i do like the rods.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Scott, Is it the Tuna stick with the slick butt?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Anthony, i'll look this afternoon. it's been so long i don't remember.

Will, thats what i thought. i did not want to put too much into the blank because they tend to also break about 8 or 10 inches from the tip. that would be my luck, spend that much time and effort and then the tip break!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Bring it to Ron at the Rod n Reel Depot, He maybe can do something with it.


----------

